# Cracked Specialty Grain



## phinnsfotos (3/6/10)

Hi, I've been keeping my cracked specialty grain in the fridge in sealed plastic bags, in a sealed plastic container. How long should that be okay for? Weeks, months?


----------



## katzke (3/6/10)

The best advice I have got is malted grain once cracked starts to stale immediately. Stored as you have a few weeks or at most a month for a fresh taste. Frozen is better for cracked grain.

There is something about the malting process that shortens the shelf live of the cracked grain as compared to say flour. Most say flour should be used in months and no longer then 6. The last bag of ‘special flour was almost a year old when we finished it and the bread tasted good to us. The new bag is being divided up and frozen.

Whole grain of course must store for a year or more. After a year the germination rate suffers. The more the grain is from a pure old strain the longer the seed will last. In the USA some old grassland is being converted back to natural conditions. When left alone the old native seed is geminating and God only knows how old it is.

So for malted grain the sooner it is used after cracking the better. The way you are storing it is good. Better would be to split it and freeze part of it for longer then a couple of weeks.

I have heard of people storing pellet hops in a corny keg gassed with CO2. Oxidization is the problem with grain. Maybe if you keg. Storing your extra grain bagged in a corny gassed with CO2 would help.


----------



## Pennywise (3/6/10)

katzke said:


> I have heard of people storing pellet hops in a corny keg gassed with CO2. Oxidization is the problem with grain. Maybe if you keg. Storing your extra grain bagged in a corny gassed with CO2 would help.




That's a really good idea, especially for those that want to order big enough to save a bit on their grain, and don't have a mill. I reckon you'd even get away with just storing it in tubs and flushing with co2. Might go through a bit of co2 though


----------



## HoppingMad (3/6/10)

Never stored grain, cracked or otherwise in a fridge. :unsure: This is a new idea for me - still getting my head around it. Is this a good thing to do?

I thought keeping the stuff dry and having no moisture on it was desirable? A bit like storing flour? Which you would store in a pantry/cupboard?
But I could be wrong - just never done this myself.

I've found that when kept dry my cracked grain stores fine for up to 3 months. I seal them in a snaplock bag and put them in a plastic willow bin well away from light/heat. Never tried longer. IMHO fresh crush is good crush though.

Hopper.


----------



## barneyb (3/6/10)

Hmmm, I probably shouldn't have bought that 12.5kg bag of malt cracked then.


----------



## praxis178 (3/6/10)

barneyb said:


> Hmmm, I probably shouldn't have bought that 12.5kg bag of malt cracked then.



That's like (if base malt, and doing AG) three brews worth at my place, and that would take oh about three weeks to get used. Yep I keg, that means more beer gets drunk, not that I get to get druck..... :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## NickB (3/6/10)

I've never been druck.... h34r:


----------



## manticle (3/6/10)

^ _If_ base malt.

Title suggests spec malt so maybe 20 brews??

@phinns - got any local brewers you can give some away too? Got a few days off you can knock out some double batches in? Being spec grain - you are mainly going for coulour and flavour so maybe you can push it a bit longer. I have kept [uncracked] spec grain in the fridge but have since learnt that a dry environment is probably best. keep it sealed and dry and taste a bit every time you brew. If it starts to taste stale then it's on the way out. Otherwise just brew like a motherbrewer and next time look at smaller amounts.


----------



## Sammus (3/6/10)

I've used cracked grain that was over 6 months old sealed in a bag. Didnt taste any different to the fresh batch I got done the next day. I'm sure there are differences, and maybe if you're doing an aussie lager thats the cleanest most flavourless you can possibly brew, any slight staleness in the grain might come through. Standard pale ales or whatever, I reckon it makes SFA difference.


----------



## Dazza_devil (3/6/10)

Sammus said:


> I've used cracked grain that was over 6 months old sealed in a bag. Didnt taste any different to the fresh batch I got done the next day. I'm sure there are differences, and maybe if you're doing an aussie lager thats the cleanest most flavourless you can possibly brew, any slight staleness in the grain might come through. Standard pale ales or whatever, I reckon it makes SFA difference.




I'm with Sammus, used cracked grain up to 6 months old without any probs when stored correctly.
Darker ones are probably good for longer.
Also, if we purchase them pre-cracked who knows how long they have been cracked before we get them?
I turfed some carapils that smelled and tasted a bit stale and I will continue to use that method to determine usability until I get a mill.


----------



## ekul (20/7/10)

I bottle so i don't have a co2 rig but i am interested in being able to store cracked grain for longer periods (so i can buy in bulk). 
Would there be any problems with running a line from my fermenter into another fermenter barrel that is storing my cracked grain? Sort of like siphoning co2.  As long as i don't disturb the co2 blanket the grain should be covered in co2 yes? 
And i could keep topping it up every time i brew.

Would covering the grain with co2 and storing at room temp (~20C) be better than vaccum packing and throwing in the freezer?


----------



## bum (21/7/10)

Don't store grain in the fridge. Condensation is bad.

I've had good results from cracked spec grains stored in airtight containers in a dark cupboard for nearly six months. Fresh is best though. Try to plan your brewing/purchasing so you're ready to go as soon as you get it and buy what you need.

Or do what I'm doing and slowly prepare SWMBO for the idea that you do really _need_ a mill and then buy uncracked grain only - uncracked will store for ages.


----------



## boobiedazzler (21/7/10)

buy it uncracked and use a blender to prepare as required.


----------



## Maple (21/7/10)

boobiedazzler said:


> buy it uncracked and use a blender to prepare as required.


Unless it's wheat, cuz then u might get tannins... yeah? ffs, let it go


----------



## Fourstar (21/7/10)

bum said:


> Or do what I'm doing and slowly prepare SWMBO for the idea that you do really _need_ a mill and then buy uncracked grain only - uncracked will store for ages.



Also with uncracked grain, make sure its stays in the sack or container and not left to open air. Even uncracked grain left in the open stales pretty quickly. I found around 1 1/2 weeks after leaving some grain flaoting around in a bowl in the kitchen was enough for it to go slack.




boobiedazzler said:


> buy it uncracked and *use a blender to prepare as required*.



Not you again! h34r:


----------



## bullfrog (21/7/10)

boobiedazzler said:


> buy it uncracked and use a blender to prepare as required.



That wouldn't be an appropriate way to prepare grain for everybody's processes. If it works for you, then I assume you use the BIAB method, or at least a variant thereof. Not everybody is going to be able to use grain that has been crushed to flour without issue, and when I tried using a coffee grinder to crack grain, not one attempt produced a crack that didn't have some amount of flour in it.


----------



## JestersDarts (21/7/10)

boobiedazzler said:


> buy it uncracked and use a blender to prepare as required.



uh oh.... <_< ... he's back!


----------



## Hatchy (21/7/10)

boobiedazzler said:


> buy it uncracked and use a blender to prepare as required.



Or if you don't have a blender you could always use a mill.


----------



## goomboogo (21/7/10)

boobiedazzler said:


> buy it uncracked and use a blender to prepare as required.



I haven't heard of using a blender to crack grain. Please tell us more.


----------



## ekul (21/7/10)

The blender tek is only for biab isn't it? Or is it hit and miss regardless of what style you brew?
If it works for biab i'd scrap my 3v system so i could save coin on the sacks of grain. Planning a trip to brisbane so i can grab some sacks while i'm down there.


----------



## Dazza_devil (21/7/10)

goomboogo said:


> I haven't heard of using a blender to crack grain. Please tell us more.




Just put the grain in a bag with a towel over it and bash the shit out of it with the blender, superior results.


----------



## bum (21/7/10)

ekul said:


> The blender tek is only for biab isn't it? Or is it hit and miss regardless of what style you brew?
> If it works for biab i'd scrap my 3v system so i could save coin on the sacks of grain. Planning a trip to brisbane so i can grab some sacks while i'm down there.


 

Setting up for BIAB would cost more than many mills anyway, wouldn't it?


----------



## manticle (21/7/10)

I made onion jam once.


----------



## ekul (21/7/10)

Bum- I meant i'd scrap my plans for 3v. I have 3 pots already ranging from 50-80L and probably an esky. Just would need to attach various taps.

If i could buy in bulk (uncracked) and crack it myself with a blender (which i already have) then i would be making considerable savings.


----------



## bum (21/7/10)

Ah, I see what you mean now. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Shed101 (21/7/10)

manticle said:


> I made onion jam once.



what sort of onions - spanish, brown?

... did you blend them?


----------



## manticle (21/7/10)

I used shallots (proper ones not NSW ones).

No blender - just smashed them with a rolling pin until I was happy with my brunoise.


----------



## goomboogo (21/7/10)

manticle said:


> I used shallots (proper ones not NSW ones).
> 
> No blender - just smashed them with a rolling pin until I was happy with my brunoise.



The shallots are a great choice for a jam. Can you give us the rest of your recipe?


----------



## manticle (21/7/10)

Shallots
1 bullet chilli (small)
1 small clove garlic finely chopped (seeds removed if you are a sook, fine chopped)
Raw sugar
White pepper (not pre-ground)
Bay leaf
thyme
Port
White wine vinegar
salt
Neutral oil

Peel onions and remove root.
Slice longitudinally - no thick 'orrible bits but not completely thin slices either. Try and make all slices approx the same thickness so they cook evenly.

Chop thyme till fine - don't bruise, mince or include big bits of twig.

Heat oil till hot (shimmering not smoking). Quickly fry off thyme, chilli and gralic (20 secs or until fragrant)

Season onions and fry off stirring so they don't stick or brown too much,

As they start to turn translucent, turn down heat and deglaze with a dash of port.

Cook off port, add sugar (good size sprinkle - say around 1/3 cup for every 6-8 shallots), very small amount white wine vinegar, bay leaf, a few whole peppercorns*, a touch more port and sweat onions down until soft. Season a bit more to taste if necessary (balance sweet and salty with a slight acidic bite), let sit off heat till warm, serve with fresh baked bread (such as salt encrusted olive bread).

*If, like me you are a big fan of pepper you'll also grind some white peppercorns in to the mix. You could add spices like ginger or something if you felt like it - brunoise or grate peeled ginger and fry off at the beginning with the others. Probably unnecessary in my opinion though.


----------



## felten (22/7/10)

I just milled some spec grain (2kg worth) in a blender last night for an upcoming brew and NEVER AGAIN. :angry: I've had a few grain orders from different places that have come unmilled either accidentally or just a misunderstanding (and once purposely so I could eat it), so I had to use an alternative cracking method. 

It works if you're in a pinch but IMO it is far from ideal and a real pain in the arse to get every single grain cracked without turning it into flour, I started using a colander to get the whole grains out but that is an exercise in frustration so I ended up grinding it it up pretty fine, which I imagine wouldn't be good for a 3v system. (I BIAB)

That is just my frustrated opinion, based on my own results, for anyone seriously considering it. If I wanted to mill my own grain on the cheap I would buy a 2nd hand corona/victoria mill or one of the basic 2 roller mills from the US, but for now I'll be making sure I buy mine pre-cracked.



ekul said:


> The blender tek is only for biab isn't it? Or is it hit and miss regardless of what style you brew?
> If it works for biab i'd scrap my 3v system so i could save coin on the sacks of grain. Planning a trip to brisbane so i can grab some sacks while i'm down there.


----------



## Fourstar (22/7/10)

felten said:


> I just milled some spec grain (2kg worth) in a blender last night for an upcoming brew and NEVER AGAIN. :angry: I've had a few grain orders from different places that have come unmilled either accidentally or just a misunderstanding (and once purposely so I could eat it), so I had to use an alternative cracking method.



This is the reason why we dont need boobiedazzler and other likeminded individuals toting their latest and greatest re-invention of the wheel.


----------



## Pennywise (22/7/10)

I buy my grain un-milled, and use my boobiedazzler to crack it.


----------



## bum (22/7/10)

boobiedazzler's entire aim in life seems to be to make people crack it.


----------



## Fourstar (22/7/10)

bum said:


> boobiedazzler's entire aim in life seems to be to make people crack it.



Yes, like grain in a blender! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Yob (22/7/10)

personally I think grain cracks itself in the BD establishment... probably from the razor sharp insights pouring out


----------



## booyablack (22/7/10)

Stop baiting the troll. It might come back!


----------



## Fourstar (22/7/10)

booyablack said:


> Stop baiting the troll. It might come back!



Really?!? Sorry, i had to. 



boobiedazzler said:


> buy it uncracked and use a blender to prepare as required.


----------



## bum (22/7/10)

Uh-oh! Be careful posting images from there, dude. You don't know what shit you could be getting yourself into.


----------



## Fourstar (22/7/10)

bum said:


> Uh-oh! Be careful posting images from there, dude. You don't know what shit you could be getting yourself into.



such as...?!?


----------



## bum (22/7/10)

The wrath of a certain brewer.


----------



## Fourstar (22/7/10)

bum said:


> The wrath of a certain brewer.



Starts with an A and ends with a T?


----------



## bum (22/7/10)

No. A brewer.


----------



## Fourstar (22/7/10)

bum said:


> No. A brewer.



Could you be more specific Bro?!


----------



## HoppingMad (22/7/10)

Here's also a blending technique that really works. Almost as effective as the earlier brilliant suggestion, but equally ridiculous.  







Hopper (muttering to self "don't feed the troll... don't..." over and over)


----------



## goomboogo (22/7/10)

HoppingMad said:


> Here's also a blending technique that really works. Almost as effective as the earlier brilliant suggestion, but equally ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was expecting to see more flour. That doesn't look cracked at all.


----------



## earle (22/7/10)

Thats what you need to do to get it in the airlock.


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (22/7/10)

goomboogo said:


> I was expecting to see more flour. That doesn't look cracked at all.



You need to be careful if you wish to avoid protein haze. A whisker too much and there can be tears.


----------

